# fluorescent starter strobes on dimmers



## ship (Feb 12, 2008)

"Designing with Light" second Edition 1989 P107 shows a fluorescent starter strobe light/fire effect when used with incandescent/filament lights with the neon starter collector.

I tried it a few years ago and found great success with such an effect as a random strobe light effect. Word of warning - don't try this at home without training in wiring.

None the less, worked so well, I did a 100w version that was absolutely great, and a four banger version that would allow me to plug in any four fixtures to the control box and control them by way of strobe. Great stuff... in my free time, I also experimented with what specific fluorescent starters would work with what wattages of lamps by way of experimentation from 25w to 400w. Have a chart but someone would have to contact me by PM with their E-Mail address so I could send a PDF of it so they could post it.

None the less, got a friend that is looking to do some lighting for his band and I'm looking to give him some of my past toys to start with. He is buying some four pack American DJ dimmer packs for his lighting trees and thus the theory came up on if by way of his PC based light board (seperate discussion) could control the strobe by way of light boad to the dimmer in giving the above fluorescent starter strobe lights power.

Would such a thing cause problems with the effect, be safe, overheat stuff or just in general play havoc with the system, or work kind of ok?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 12, 2008)

Well, I know that some dimmers can handle fluorescent starters, but on AMDJ 4 channel packs, I believe your asking for trouble.


----------



## TimMiller (Feb 21, 2008)

American dj makes a relay pack. Thats what he needs to use with your fluorescent starters.


----------



## ship (Feb 21, 2008)

Realizing the realays would be a better option, but would the four pack dimmers work or not and what if not would be the effect on the dimmers or fixture?

Very curious about this say electrically in how a fairly simple concept such a collector would effect the electronics of the dimmer. This question as often not just about the question asked but in general concept of understanding the gear in general. I hope its a challenge and would hope more and more offer debte plus learn from what is debated about both the four packs in how they function, and this strobe concept in how it also functions. Plus them together assuming it is not about other options for how to do it or asking for trouble but not explaining why.


----------

